# Old Cutec Mixer



## marked (May 1, 2012)

Okay so about 2 years ago i was doing sound for this theater and i was looking through their costume room and such, they had this old mixer sitting in there that they used to use for the theater sound.

Not sure if right section of the forum to post this 

I couldn't get much info on the net, except it outdates me and was built in the 1980's
Cutec MX1210 12/2 still works perfectly fine as far as i know (apart from one light in the analog master volume level thing)










weighs a tonne








nice close up (had to)





I asked the guy who owned all the stuff there, he said i could have it for free (win)

Was wondering if any of you guys knew anything about it? if it has any worth (doubtful)
I was planning on keeping it so one day it will add to my collection of random shit for when im old 

Who know's could sound boss with recording some stuff


----------



## NoSleep (May 6, 2012)

I have the 16 track version of the same desk. The sound of the desk is rather good; fairly transparent and clean sound. The EQ, albeit limited, is very usable. You have one post-fade and one pre-fade auxiliaries, although they're designated as 'FX send' and 'Foldback' respectively. It's obviously designed for use as a live desk, but is very usable in a home studio.
There's also two sets of inputs for record decks with RIAA preamps and a crossfader, so it can be used as a DJ mixer, too.
They seem to go go remarkably cheap on ebay and the like when I've seen them; £30-£40. Worth a look if you don't mind the lack of mutes, phantom power, etc.


----------



## NoSleep (May 6, 2012)

NoSleep said:


> They seem to go go remarkably cheap on ebay and the like when I've seen them; £30-£40.



After saying that, I've just found another Cutec mixer on ebay (the 16/4/2 version) going for $150.


----------



## marked (May 24, 2012)

NoSleep said:


> I have the 16 track version of the same desk. The sound of the desk is rather good; fairly transparent and clean sound. The EQ, albeit limited, is very usable. You have one post-fade and one pre-fade auxiliaries, although they're designated as 'FX send' and 'Foldback' respectively. It's obviously designed for use as a live desk, but is very usable in a home studio.
> There's also two sets of inputs for record decks with RIAA preamps and a crossfader, so it can be used as a DJ mixer, too.
> They seem to go go remarkably cheap on ebay and the like when I've seen them; £30-£40. Worth a look if you don't mind the lack of mutes, phantom power, etc.



thanks so much for your info, (sorry for late reply) gonna keep this one for when im an old grumpy man


----------

